# How to make clone of USB internet stic (dongle)



## showkee (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there any option or software to clone USB Internet Stick (dongle) so that I can use two device on single account.

Thanks and regards


Please Answer


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NO .. That will be Illegal ..
Dongles are like keys that say "Do not Duplicate"


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

showkee said:


> Is there any option or software to clone USB Internet Stick (dongle) so that I can use two device on single account.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Please Answer





Noyb said:


> NO .. *That will be Illegal ..*
> Dongles are like keys that say "Do not Duplicate"


Exactly. You'll just have to buy a second dongle.

Showkee: Please go and read our rules carefully and adhere to them: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Closing this thread as we do not give advice on illegal activities.


----------

